# Inhaler education



## jaclyn.caldwell (Dec 15, 2010)

CPT code 94664 is an inhaler education CPT code. We are a family practice and want to know what the reimbursement would be, if any. Especially with Medicaid. I thank you in advance for your response!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 15, 2010)

94664 is for bronchodilator administration - not just education. Medicare allows $12.44 in our area (Texas), and it's not on our Medicaid Fee schedule. Usually you can find 
Medicare/Medicaid information online, so check with your local carrier's website. 


For simply educating the patient about their inhaler, I would use an E/M code.


----------



## hopepg (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm in Oklahoma & Medicaid lists $12.49 & Medicare lists $13.19. It's a Medicare status A code, which says it's a separately paid...but I don't have much experience with it to tell you much more...sorry


----------

